# Got my Other bobcat back yesterday -



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got a full body mount back yesterday which my taxi replaced from a smaller summertime cat 2 1/2 yrs ago.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, I'm sure the young fella would like to take that kitty to school for show&tell.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Thanks, haha - No doubt! I'm sure he would as well !*


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Stonegod ! Same here, I absolutely can't get enough of those cats ! About to head out and go calling right now before it gets Too #&$*(%! hot!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice mount,beautiful cat


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks sneaky, most appreciated !


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

This might be kinda stupid but oh well.... Thought I would post a couple pics of my new cat in nature/habitat.

[


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking good, boss!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks man! Most appreciated. You recognize that property? Haha, I'm sure you do.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, great background.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet, I want something done like that when I get my first bobcat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice mount...how much did it cost? if you don't mind.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*hassell- Thanks, I thought they looked good together!

A10hunter- Thanks, you should ! You won't be disappointed trust me.

azpred- Thanks, I don't mind at all.... $500 , and from my taxi , friends, , All said that was a damn Good deal. *


----------

